# Trade qualification



## shashi.shines (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone let me know what a trade qualification means?

Also kindly let me know the type which are acceptable by DIAC.

What kind of trade qualifications can a postgraduate engineer do?

Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------

